# Red Tegu befriends Siberian Husky?



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Aug 16, 2009)

I put my Red teg on the porch in front of my Siberian Husky, Wulfy. I know my dog is weary around reptiles, he doesn't seem to like them much. His prey drive is geared more towards rodents, so I wanted to see how he would react in front of the little guy. Turns out they kind of liked eachother!


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh your dog is cool! One blue eye, wow. Cool they get along as well.


----------



## whoru (Aug 16, 2009)

cute pics


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 17, 2009)

CaterpillarGiraffe said:


> I put my Red teg on the porch in front of my Siberian Husky, Wulfy. I know my dog is weary around reptiles, he doesn't seem to like them much. His prey drive is geared more towards rodents, so I wanted to see how he would react in front of the little guy. Turns out they kind of liked eachother!




thats awesome cute .


----------



## Beasty (Aug 17, 2009)

KILLER pix! Awesome dog and GOT to love that smiley red 'gu!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow the second picture is amazing. You should for sure keep that one.


----------



## jmiles50 (Aug 19, 2009)

Those are great pics!!!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome pictures!


----------

